# Amplificador Estéreo SILCO 343



## Rorschach (Sep 27, 2021)

Este amplificador se comercializó en forma de Kit para armar, es de la década del 70, e Industria Argentina, de calidad mediana, eroga una potencia de  +- 5 watts r.m.s. por canal, clase A simple.
Lleva 2 válvulas por canal, una 12AX7/ECC83 (el primer triodo como 1er amplificador de tensión, y el 2do triodo como driver de la válvula de potencia), y una 6BQ5/EL84 (pentodo de potencia).

Las imágenes fueron obtenidas de la Web.


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 30, 2021)

*Agrego Lista de materiales :*


**​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Mar 25, 2022)

Buenos dias. Me parece leer en las fotos que están especificados los valores de potencia (3 Watt) y los valores de resistencia del primario y del secundario. ¿Con eso se podría intentar bobinar el transformador?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 25, 2022)

Buenos días, si te refieres a las especificaciones que están impresas en los transformadores de salida de audio, dice : 5 W.
Y no son los valores de resistencia del primario, y del secundario.
Son el valor de la resistencia (impedancia Z) de carga de placa del primario, y el valor de la impedancia Z' de bobina móvil que conecta al secundario.


----------

